# Skervesen Lizard II Viper Shark Build



## JP Universe (Jan 18, 2013)

Time to unveil the specs with a couple of pics to get us started. I must say that they have been absolutely fantastic to deal with thus far!!

Model - Lizard II 7 String
Headstock - Viper reversed
Fanned frets - 24.69' - 25.5'
Top - Aqua blue burl/matching headstock
Body - Black Limba chambered + wenge middle layer
Neck - 5 Piece Pau Ferro/Ebony fillets set neck
Fretboard - Pale Ebony
Neck Binding - Rosewood
Pickups - BKP Nailbombs Zebra Blue/Black
Electronics - 3 way 1 vol 1 tone push pull switch
F hole - Hammerhead shark
Frets - 24 Stainless steel 
Hardware - Black
Bridge - ABM Single saddles
Radius - 18 - 20''

Progress pics


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 18, 2013)

Hot


----------



## Vicious7 (Jan 18, 2013)

Those specs are fucking killer man. Stellar choices.

C-can I has...? ;=;


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 18, 2013)

That headstock just looks dangerous 

----edit----

Why the strange scale lengths ??


----------



## Walterson (Jan 18, 2013)

I think I would worry a little about the balance and headstock diving.... you chose some pretty heavy woods for the neck, fairly light woods for the body and also plan to do chambers.....


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 18, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> That headstock just looks dangerous
> 
> ----edit----
> 
> Why the strange scale lengths ??



The scale length is a Skervesen standard  



Walterson said:


> I think I would worry a little about the balance and headstock diving.... you chose some pretty heavy woods for the neck, fairly light woods for the body and also plan to do chambers.....



Only Ibanez leaves the house


----------



## nutsock (Jan 18, 2013)

Diggin the headstock! The f holes are going to be sharks? Can't wait to see that !


----------



## Overtone (Jan 18, 2013)

lizard viper shark


looks awesome though!


----------



## pondman (Jan 18, 2013)

Love it so far


----------



## redstone (Jan 18, 2013)

Overtone said:


> lizard viper shark



_What's so funny bro ?​_


----------



## Minoin (Jan 18, 2013)

You are one crazy custom axe shopper, JP! But an ingenious one


----------



## jahosy (Jan 18, 2013)

Interesting choice for the fanned fret scale. 

Waiting for my first skervesen 7 string to commence and I chicken out on going with fanned frets Lol


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 18, 2013)

Yeah I wanted a subtle scale length for the fanned frets and this particular scale length was the closest to what I wanted from Skervesen.

There will be one F hole on the top side of the guitar.

My original Idea was similar to the specs presented here but with some collaboration with Maciek we got to where we are now. The man is crazy  I would say - 'This is probably not possible but can we do this????' - 'Yes Matt we can, let's do it!!!!'

I'm confident that they can pull this off and that this is going to turn out killer!! Cause you know.... it's a Lizard Viper Shark


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 19, 2013)

Overtone said:


> lizard viper shark


Totally... Disappointed about the lack of hawk, though. Or even eagle.



> looks awesome though!



Also totally.


----------



## JP Universe (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh yeah not bad........







OH HELLO!!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 4, 2013)

Is this for sale yet


----------



## Curt (Mar 4, 2013)

that pic with the finish actually made me say "holy shit" aloud. 

Looking amazing so far.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Mar 4, 2013)

It actually does look like you're looking down on the seabed through shallow water... Very fitting.


----------



## ThatBeardGuy (Mar 4, 2013)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNN!!!!! That looks amazing, the shark looks phenomenal with that colour.


----------



## axxessdenied (Mar 4, 2013)

JP Universe said:


> Oh yeah not bad........



Dear god....


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Mar 4, 2013)

Awesome! Can't wait to see more


----------



## redstone (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## pondman (Mar 4, 2013)

Amazing ! Its hard to believe those are the same tops before and after the blue.
Love it !


----------



## celticelk (Mar 4, 2013)

JP Universe said:


>



That? That's brilliant. Can't wait to see this finished!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 4, 2013)

HNNNNNGH the dyed burl tops that Skervesen uses are amazing. My GAS. She rises.


----------



## JEngelking (Mar 4, 2013)

Seriously. This looks amazing.


----------



## Artifacts in Motion (Mar 5, 2013)

The burl makes it look like the Hammerhead is swimming through a coral reef!  
Very cool top indeed.


----------



## b7string (Mar 5, 2013)

Curt said:


> that pic with the finish actually made me say "holy shit" aloud.
> 
> Looking amazing so far.



Haha me too  My co-workers all looked at me funny... 

That looks truly awesome!


----------



## penguin_316 (Mar 5, 2013)

Absolutely stunning, besides the F-hole. I'm not feeling that at all.


----------



## JP Universe (Mar 15, 2013)

Things are progressing nicely 


I can see why some people are ordering 2nd builds before their first builds have been completed.... the pics, communication and speed these guys work at is nothing short of fantastic!


----------



## Gregori (Mar 15, 2013)

Absolutely amazing


----------



## Adrian-XI (Mar 15, 2013)

Damn, you know how to spec a guitar hey, it looks awesome. Did you go with the acrylic satin finish?


----------



## ghostred7 (Mar 15, 2013)

Curt said:


> that pic with the finish actually made me say "holy shit" aloud.
> 
> Looking amazing so far.


Me too!!! 

Ya dude....that color is amazing. The shark hole on that color if flippin brilliant. Feel like an episode of shark week is on ss.org with that thing. Sexy axe.


----------



## JP Universe (Mar 15, 2013)

Adrian-XI said:


> Damn, you know how to spec a guitar hey, it looks awesome. Did you go with the acrylic satin finish?


----------



## crazygtr (Mar 15, 2013)

This is one of the best builds I've seen.


----------



## pondman (Mar 16, 2013)

Absolutely amazing work . What kind of finish is that on the back of the neck ?


----------



## theo (Mar 16, 2013)

What did they do to the neck? Stain it? Looks phenomenal. Really beautiful!


----------



## khobi64 (Mar 16, 2013)

if god ordered a custom guitar...it still wouldn't be that nice


----------



## JP Universe (Mar 16, 2013)

I think its just stained but id leave it to them to confirm... Its looking nice though thats for sure!


----------



## Amanita (Mar 16, 2013)

acrylic satin. finished santos looks like that


----------



## redstone (Mar 16, 2013)

Pau ferro ftw, never disappoints


----------



## JP Universe (Mar 27, 2013)

They've told me that the guitar will be finished today!!! 

A couple of teaser pics before they give the final shots! Now I've just gotta sell my ESP Horizon so I can pay for it


----------



## Malkav (Mar 28, 2013)

Awesome! 

That shark f-hole is the coolest f-hole idea ever!


----------



## swollenpickle (Mar 28, 2013)

Looking sweet! Can't wait for a NGD bro congrats!


----------



## iloki (Mar 28, 2013)

Haha congrats man!! You've made some great choices and the wizards in Poland have done an awesome job 


I love seeing all of these Skervy's being finished lately... because each one complete is one closer to my build starting!


----------



## WiseSplinter (Mar 28, 2013)

Looks very cool.

I swear i've seen the shark f-hole somewhere else before though, Ormsby perhaps?

Regardless, looking forward to seeing this ngd very much.


----------



## ormsby guitars (Mar 28, 2013)

WiseSplinter said:


> Looks very cool.
> 
> I swear i've seen the shark f-hole somewhere else before though, Ormsby perhaps?
> 
> Regardless, looking forward to seeing this ngd very much.



That'd be the one, thanks for noticing 






and some more shark inlays... I guess you could say these are my trademark...


























Im building a bunch more for my 10th Anniversary:
Ormsby Guitars - 10th Anniversary Shark Series

Burl top with shark theme? How about a SOLID one piece body?






I also did a weird dragon f hole once...


----------



## JP Universe (Mar 28, 2013)

She's all done  Not exactly how I envisioned it but it turned out great nonetheless!!

Should be sent sometime next week when I get the final deposit to the guys. The guys said that their jaws dropped when they plugged it in


----------



## JEngelking (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh shit.


----------



## jahosy (Mar 28, 2013)

WOW.... Love those beveled edges ....


----------



## ThatBeardGuy (Mar 28, 2013)

Damn that's gorgeous


----------



## iloki (Mar 29, 2013)

Absolutely stunning.
I still can't get over how well the shark f-hole fits, with that top it looks like it's swimming in the ocean near a reef
While the Ormsby with it was nice, I think it just fits so much better and looks far better with what the Skervesen guys did.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Mar 29, 2013)

Well, you better let Ormsby know that since he's doing 10 of them as his 10th anniversary run to very high specifications.


----------



## ASoC (Mar 29, 2013)

What I really ended up liking is that the blue of the pickups DOESN'T match the finish exactly. I looks really cool like that


----------



## sojorel (Mar 29, 2013)

JP Universe said:


>



I would have thought that for a custom build they would use something stronger than tape to hold it together


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 29, 2013)

I dunno how the hell you envisioned it but that looks goddamn amazing, man.


----------



## Danukenator (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm curious what's different than you imagined? It came out great bases in the appearance.


----------



## Erockomania (Mar 29, 2013)

top notch. Ordering mine next month!


----------



## JP Universe (Mar 29, 2013)

I guess I was going for a sleeker black and blue kind of look rather than the different shades of brown/natural on the carve and the fretboard. I still love it don't get me wrong


----------



## redstone (Mar 29, 2013)

Maybe it's not too late to put a gloss finish on the body, if you can afford it ^^


----------



## ormsby guitars (Mar 29, 2013)

JP Universe said:


> I guess I was going for a sleeker black and blue kind of look rather than the different shades of brown/natural on the carve and the fretboard. I still love it don't get me wrong



Dude, it looks great with the natural edges. Be proud and crank that thing when you get it


----------



## DoomMantia (Mar 30, 2013)

Incredible.  < My face for a few minutes


----------



## JP Universe (Apr 1, 2013)

Just to make it clear..... I'm stoked with how it came out. It's just different to what I had in mind. But good different 

Hopefully it will make it's way over to me in about a weeks time then I'll get a nice NGD up


----------



## 72xmulch (Apr 10, 2013)

dick dale style rippin shit ONLY EVER


----------



## JP Universe (May 19, 2013)

Just in case anyone missed it.... Guitar shreds 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...ard-viper-shark-pics-galore-story-review.html


----------

